# Generator in trailer



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Did a search on this but couldn't find it.....

Is any one running a small generator to power thier trailer. I am thinking of doing a small generator mounted to the tounge of the trailer to power a few lights, battery chargers, a radio and maybe a coffee perc. Any details from those who have done something like this it would be appriciated.

Cheers​


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

My Featherlite came with a generator compartment and generator, complete with exhaust, having a locking door for the generator makes it a bit more secure.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

wire up the trailer so you can plug into a wall outlet, then when you need juice and there isn't any outlets available, you can plug into the generator.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.... what wattage for a generator should I be looking for to run the mentioned items..... I am thinking 2000-2500 should be enough.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Something like this. Last pic is inside view.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Close up.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/generator/sizing.aspx
You should be in range-

However, I would recommend a 4000 watt generator, because if you should ever have to run your power tools off of the generator, they will draw that much on startup. They will run off of 2000 watts, but they have trouble starting, and it isn't really good for them.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I run most everything i need off a marine battery and a 2k,4ksurge power invertor. It charges all the batteries, runs a sawzall, grinder, laptop/printer, flood lamps, smaller drills, grinders etc. When it was hooked to the truck it would run a skillsaw or a big drill but the invertor doesnt get the amperage it needs for that anymore. Battery was $80, invertor was $149 through Harbor Freight, wire was like $30. I have thought of a generator but that is more tongue weight and less room for tools.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys

KGMZ... thats kick a$$.... Are you running the interior on that setup? I will be running the electrical this weekend if I have time and am looking at doing the same thing only maybe enclosing the generator on the tongue of the trailer. I agree that 4k would be better.

Cheers


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If you mount it on the tongue, just keep in mind you'll have to get to the oil drain, oil fill, and air filter from time to time. Probably wouldn't be a bad idea, if you have a welder, to buzz a couple quick tacks on it to discourage theft. You can always nip them off if the generator needs in-shop service one day.


----------



## RedsRR (Apr 28, 2008)

I have mine inside, it came with wheels, and i have ramps so i just roll it out to where I need it. I made a 25' shore line for the trailer so I have power inside or I can wheel it to wherever if need be.


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

RedsRR said:


> I have mine inside, it came with wheels, and i have ramps so i just roll it out to where I need it. I made a 25' shore line for the trailer so I have power inside or I can wheel it to wherever if need be.


Drill press and a grinder... Nice, I like... I need a big tool chest like that in my trailer... Soon enough I hope!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

RedsRR said:


> I have mine inside, it came with wheels, and i have ramps so i just roll it out to where I need it. I made a 25' shore line for the trailer so I have power inside or I can wheel it to wherever if need be.


Is it me or are you toting around a Snap-On roller cabinet? I would becareful of potential thieves seeing that. That cabinet is around $3600 to buy new no less what you have in it. It is easy to get keys for them too. If you take the number off the face of the lock and go to a dealer he will order you a new key, something to think about. I am looking into a GPS locator for my trailer in case of theft. Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## RedsRR (Apr 28, 2008)

rojigga said:


> Drill press and a grinder... Nice, I like... I need a big tool chest like that in my trailer... Soon enough I hope!


Thanks! they both have come in quite handy.




woodchuck2 said:


> Is it me or are you toting around a Snap-On roller cabinet? I would becareful of potential thieves seeing that. That cabinet is around $3600 to buy new no less what you have in it. It is easy to get keys for them too. If you take the number off the face of the lock and go to a dealer he will order you a new key, something to think about. I am looking into a GPS locator for my trailer in case of theft. Sorry to go off topic.


It's a Husky box, but IS filled with Snap-On. It's insured and I have a $90 lock on the trailer. not that it will keep someone out, locks just keep the honest man honest!


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

Kgmz said:


> Something like this. Last pic is inside view.


that's a pretty slick setup!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

We have a two 5000W generators, but don't carry them on the trailers 24/7. Just used, as needed per job.

I do keep one smaller generator in our 16 foot trailer, more so as a back-up unit, when there is no power, or a power failure. It's plenty enough to run one heavy power tool at a time (i.e.- table saw, compound saw, skill saw, etc...and it can trickle charge cordless batteries at the same time). 
Here is a crappy picture of it. It's to the right of the trailer on this site. (_Please ignore the non-OSHA compliant table saw behind it, with the lack of safety-guard, attempted to be deemed "invisible" by crafty use of a well placed drop clothe _:whistling)


----------



## AtlantaLawn.com (Sep 24, 2006)

can that retractable arm, really hold the weight /w vibration no prob?


nice setup thou..


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

Kgmz said:


> Something like this. Last pic is inside view.


did you get that trailer furnished that way with lights/cabinets/etc or do that yourself? 

Is that brand "Polaris"? that's just what i'm getting out of the two pics with each end.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

That trailer is a friends and he did all the work, and yes that is Polaris.

Our trailer doesn't have a generator since we pull it with our motorhome that does have one. But our trailer is wired for 110 and we have a twist lock cord that runs between the trailer and motorhome to supply the power.


----------

